# My krib cichlid "ms. Kurby" started acting strange.



## bashiboi427 (Aug 16, 2021)

So about 2 weeks ago I bought my first krib cichlid. Until yesterday she was acting fine and happy checking out her new unit. Now she seems to just hover over the same spot at the bottom all day long. Even after the weekly fasting I do she didn't pig out like the week b4, instead ate a few brine shrimp. She's in a lightly stocked and heavily planted 20 gal with 2 sponge filters on a 40 gal pump. Water tests have shown the water to not be the issue and all other inhabitants are doing absolutely fine. Any help will be appreciated (side note, I do watch this tank for a few hours a day and there's no fighting or even chasing, besides the zebra danios chasing the ladies)


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!

Is this a 20 long or 20G high tank? How long has this tank been set up? Please post your water test result numbers if using a liquid test kit or a pic of the test results if using test strips.

What other fish besides the zebra danios are in the tank and include the number of each species if you can?

What brand and type food are you feeding besides the brine shrimp?

Have you done anything else that would explain why she won't eat?

How often are you doing water changes and how much water are you changing at this time?

Sorry for all the questions but the answers will be very helpful.


----------



## bashiboi427 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello, thank u for the reply. Unfortunately I found ms.kurby dead this morning. I'm genuinely bummed as she was my first attempt at kribs


----------



## bashiboi427 (Aug 16, 2021)

Not sure why I can't post the whole message but increased surface agitation by adding a pump to the filters

Species 
7 zebra danios 
6 xray tetras 
6 serpae tetras 
7 green emerald corydoras 
2 Molly's 
3 redclaw crabs 
1 female betta 
1 goruami

No fighting or chasing seen at all

Water conditions- ph 7.6 ammonia 0 nitrites 0 nitrates were .5

Foods- fluval bug bite flakes and cichlid pellets, api corydoras and pleco pellets, omega one betta pellets and brine shrimp, piscine energetics phytoplankton and some vegetables.

Water changes are 35-40% weekly and I'll throw in a midweek one if need be of about 15%

I'd really like to know what I did wrong for future reference as gbr, kribs, eba are cichlids I aspire to keep successfully and I've got the gbr thriving.


----------



## bashiboi427 (Aug 16, 2021)

Goodness I forgot 20 tall is the size and 55 gal of air instead of 40. Sorry after three attempts at one long message my enthusiasm faltered and I forgot somethings. Getting used to the site


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for answering my questions, very helpful.

I'm so sorry you lost ms.kurby. 

I have a feeling that your tank is fully stocked as it is so hopefully someone else will chime in to prove me wrong. I'm also not sure of keeping bottom dwelling cichlids with red claw crabs especially since they usually sleep on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## bashiboi427 (Aug 16, 2021)

She will be missed but I wasn't planning on adding anything more to the tank besides her if is full I was hoping the extra filtration would help but Ik that only goes so far and it's isn't very. But I won't be keeping kribs again until I can aquascape a 40 breeder for a pair.(without crabs) my gbr female loves her 20 long she's so beautiful with all her colors. Everyone in there gets on well except or the flagfish they are leaving today


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorry that Ms. Kurby didn't make it. That is a very cool name for a West African, _Pelvicachromis pulcher_, Krib Cichlid.  
-
Plus, I've got some questions,
- gbr = 'German Blue Ram' Cichlid?
- What species of Gourami do you have?
- How long has this tank been running?


----------



## bashiboi427 (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes German blue ram her name is "sapphire". And I have a neon blue dwarf in the 20gal tall and a blue flame dwarf in the 20 long. And the 20 tall (tank in question) has been running for a year , let it cycle for 2 months b4 I put fish in it and haven't lost a fish&#8230;. Until ms.kurby ofc. I've been in the hobby just about 2 years now and this is my second tank. A few minor/rookie problems in the other tank in the beginning (gbr wasn't in it at that time) but no problems with either tank until this situation.


----------



## bashiboi427 (Aug 16, 2021)

I've done extensive amounts of research in this hobby and it's helped me from making most mistakes, but Ik there is still much to learn. Clearly need to slow down a bit, impulses may still be getting to me.


----------

